# 2k Custom Luthiers



## Orandje (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey 7-stringers!

I guess you can imagine what this Thread's about... so shoot me suggestions and Luthier Names/Brands, but let me tell you this:

- Please don't come along with Ibanez/Schecter Stuff that everybody knows..
- No Halo/Skerversen/Agile Guitars!
- No Luthiers that specifically focuses LP-types, Single-cuts are nice tho

- In general, I look for a kind of innovative, hopefully good luthier (A Person that knows what he's doing), that's not afraid of trying some exotic woods!


Thanks!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2014)

- Invictus
- Bernie Rico Jr.
- Strictly 7
- Rotor

If you're familiar with the above noted names, then you should be noticing a trend...

The fact is, if you want a custom-built guitar with exotic woods from an innovative luthier with a stand-up reputation, it's going to cost a bit more than $2k Euros. Anything less, and history has taught us that you are taking a definite risk with your money. Several SSO members have learned that lesson the hard way.

Also, why you're lumping Skervesen, Halo and Agile together, I don't know. Those companies have practically nothing in common.

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is Bowes. It's run by canuck brian, a longtime member here. However, by the looks of things, he doesn't take many orders at a time, so don't be surprised if he doesn't take a build right now.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 4, 2014)

Xaios said:


> - Invictus
> - Bernie Rico Jr.
> - Strictly 7
> - Rotor
> ...




They haven't, you're right, I didn't intended to compare them, just wanted to get them out of my frame, it's a personal preference.

Basicly, I guess you're right, the exotic wood options would do it more expensive anyways, let's say the basic model of the luthier should be around 2k&#8364;, the wood option is something extra.
Just thought that there are any luthiers right now growing up in the business, which might have a good reputation already to check them out, but I get your point!


----------



## crg123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Orandje said:


> - Please no Halo/Skerversen/Agile Guitars!



Ugh not this shit again. Please don't use Skervesen in the same sentence as Halo or Agile (for the record I actually like my Agile btw)

Edit: Ninja'd Good luck with your search. I think Ran's flat tops might be in your range.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 4, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Ugh not this shit again. Please don't use Skervesen in the same sentence as Halo or Agile (for the record I actually like my Agile btw)
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd Good luck with your search. I think Ran's flat tops might be in your range.



AHH yeah Ran! Thanks for reminding me of them! 


Edit: Why is actually never anyone picking up BlacKat? I quite like them. I know their Fretwork is not top notch, but well, the price is questionable anyways.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2014)

Brian(Bowes Guitars)

Darren(Decibel Guitars)


And both are members here.


----------



## Convictional (Apr 4, 2014)

Neither darren nor brian are taking orders right now though so you'll be stuck waiting.

Also I'm wondering why the hate for Skervesen? Some of the woods Skervy uses are incredible (Pale Moon Ebony, Cocobolo etc.) and it definitely fits in your price range.

You can also take a look at Blackwater guitars.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 4, 2014)

Convictional said:


> Neither darren nor brian are taking orders right now though so you'll be stuck waiting.
> 
> Also I'm wondering why the hate for Skervesen? Some of the woods Skervy uses are incredible (Pale Moon Ebony, Cocobolo etc.) and it definitely fits in your price range.
> 
> You can also take a look at Blackwater guitars.



Blackwater Guitars seem to be nice and their pricing/options are awesome!

I did NOT said that I hate them to death, ever.
They actually got rediculous wood too, but they do not really make the cut for me, I don't know.


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 4, 2014)

Rusti guitars is another great option !!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 4, 2014)

^Yeah, though I'm judging only by photos from here and Facebook. That guys work _looks_ like it's off the charts.

BlacKat? Hmm, they have a decent enough rep, but I think something about the look of their headstock is just way too "off" for me to ever consider them.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 4, 2014)

Bowes guitars.







My Bowes SFLx7

Brian is FANTASTIC to work with and his current wood stock is absolutely mind blowing, some of the nicest katalox I've ever seen.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys, he never said Skervensen was bad. He said he didn't want suggestions for Skervensen/Agile/Halo. 

IMO, most of the 2K builders are going to be a total shitshow. We've seen a lot of luthiers come and go in that range. As someone who played the custom game, your best bet is to buy an "off-the-shelf" guitar from a reputable manufacturer.

Suhr, USA Jackson (Custom Selects are great!), J. Customs from Ibanez, Fender CS, PRS

KxK "In Stock" builds are often criminally good deal. My DC6 was $2000 and is the best playing/sounding guitar I've owned yet.

Tom Drinkwater at OAF has some great guitars. He doesn't do custom stuff any more but he is building for XEN and doing some OAF runs.


I get these brands (KxK/OAF aside) aren't as "sexy" right now as a custom made guitar. However, look at all the builders that are WAY behind right now with quotes in the 6+ month range. I get (as someone who went through the same thing) why a custom fanned fret/midi pup/whatever is appealing. However, it's simply not worth it in that price range. If you're ready to get a custom, drop 3-5K and get someone who has been around for years and will build you the best guitar possible.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 4, 2014)

the custom game is not all its all cracked up to be. dont believe the hype, dont fall for the prestige of owning a custom guitar. unless you truly cant get what you want from a production or a carvin, then prepare to spend money and wait.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Apr 5, 2014)

You can have a look at Sabre Guitars. You can get a pretty decent spec'd guitar for 2000 Euros. And since they're in the UK, getting it to you wouldn't be as expensive as buying something from the US.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/204923-official-sabre-guitars-thread.html

Sabre Guitars


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2014)

So wait, you're coming to us asking us to guess what you might like? How about using Google to randomly search? Or actually giving us some criteria you're looking for? You say that Skervesen, who have multiple body and HS styles, doesn't make a body you like. So tell us what you _do_ like, or it's just a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 5, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> So wait, you're coming to us asking us to guess what you might like? How about using Google to randomly search? Or actually giving us some criteria you're looking for? You say that Skervesen, who have multiple body and HS styles, doesn't make a body you like. So tell us what you _do_ like, or it's just a waste of everyone's time.



Ok, to clear that Question, the Thread was moved from the 7-string to the luthiery section, If I would send it here in the first place I would've done it more specific.
Else, people already have done well here, I wanted to get some luthiers that are able to go a bit outside standart options many are doing, minus the prefferenced things I've already listed!
Although I already know 90% of them here. 

My build would involve a 7-string with Snakewood top, Ash wood body and one piece, raw, satin Wenge neck and a birdseye maple fretboard, or something similar, which is everyhing else then common If you would ask me, since snakewood is extremely rare to find as a top or in general in bigger quantities. The body shape is argueable, I haven't got a fixed interest in one specially.

My Interrests come very close to Sabre, Dean Gordon and BacKat Guitars and I want to look If there are similar brands that provide similar options, prices and looks.


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 5, 2014)

for 2k you should ask Alexander from Claas Guitars.
He has a unique design, takes orders, has a quick turnaround time (a little depending on the options) and he is an overall cool dude (Plus beeing a German luthier you might get to check out his workshop) .

Kayzer got a nice 7-string from him for example. go check out his homepage.

RAN is cool for the range. they do some nice work.


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 5, 2014)

ShreddyESP said:


> You can have a look at Sabre Guitars. You can get a pretty decent spec'd guitar for 2000 Euros. And since they're in the UK, getting it to you wouldn't be as expensive as buying something from the US.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/204923-official-sabre-guitars-thread.html
> 
> Sabre Guitars



+1


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2014)

That will be one killer looking guitar with all that snakewood! I'm not sure if any of the luthiers mentioned would be able to get that snakewood, but it's worth a shot at asking. Blackat build some nice instruments, but my guess is they won't get a snakewood top like that. Ran might, and that's definitely in your price range. And yeah, Sabre would as well. 
But you also need to add Siggery to your list. I'm very happy with my Siggerys.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> But you also need to add Siggery to your list. I'm very happy with my Siggerys.


Yep, that was what I was going to suggest


----------



## cardinal (Apr 5, 2014)

Just piling on at this point, but be careful at that budget. 

I'd suggest researching custom shops and their reputations. Find a few that you like, and get quotes for what you want. If you can't afford them, it's likely that you just can't afford the guitar you want. 

The ONLY way I'd go around to sketchy and/or lesser known custom shops is if I could afford to lose 100% of the money they want. Because there's a significant chance that'll happen. Even well-intentioned guys will screw you if things start going bad for them.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 5, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Ok, to clear that Question, the Thread was moved from the 7-string to the luthiery section, If I would send it here in the first place I would've done it more specific.
> Else, people already have done well here, I wanted to get some luthiers that are able to go a bit outside standart options many are doing, minus the prefferenced things I've already listed!
> Although I already know 90% of them here.
> 
> ...


I hate to be a debbie downer but a 7-string with a snakewood top isn't going to happen for 2k. Good looking snakewood is already (relatively) hard to find in fretboard sizes, let alone tops.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 5, 2014)

someone in the ormsby hype 2014 is getting a snakewood top and i believe the upchrage was ~700


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2014)

I wonder if they make an actual veneer in snakewood? This would be the one time I think a veneer would be justified in lieu of an actual top, given how rare and expensive the wood is.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 5, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I wonder if they make an actual veneer in snakewood? This would be the one time I think a veneer would be justified in lieu of an actual top, given how rare and expensive the wood is.



Fretboards appear sometimes in the market and those Kniveplates (dunno how it's called) are permanently available.. It's an extravagant request, so it could be replaced with burled bubinga HAHA


----------



## patsanger (Apr 5, 2014)

You could go with Sully Guitars - Sully Guitars

I've gotten to play the one featured on the homepage and it was really well built, nice and I believe he's in the $2k USD range. I also got to learn how to make a guitar body from him and it was awesome.

A snakewood top isn't going to happen for 2k unless it's a veneer... if you can find one. The one that Ormsby is using was a rare item he found and the upcharge was less than I thought it should have been.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 5, 2014)

patsanger said:


> You could go with Sully Guitars - Sully Guitars
> 
> I've gotten to play the one featured on the homepage and it was really well built, nice and I believe he's in the $2k USD range. I also got to learn how to make a guitar body from him and it was awesome.
> 
> A snakewood top isn't going to happen for 2k unless it's a veneer... if you can find one. The one that Ormsby is using was a rare item he found and the upcharge was less than I thought it should have been.



Sully rules


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> Sully rules



Oh, shoot, you could do it, too, right? IIRC, your builds start at a reasonable enough price that a snakewood top upgrade might still be under OP's limit, yeah?

OP, check out Elysian Custom Guitars. It's this guy ^.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 6, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, shoot, you could do it, too, right? IIRC, your builds start at a reasonable enough price that a snakewood top upgrade might still be under OP's limit, yeah?
> 
> OP, check out Elysian Custom Guitars. It's this guy ^.



I don't even have a source for snakewood  I'm sure it's not cheap either.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Apr 6, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I don't even have a source for snakewood  I'm sure it's not cheap either.



What you do, is you find yourself a snake tree and you chop it down. One of these type things!






Browsing ebay makes snakewood seem pretty expensive, $45 for a headplate. GIlmerwood has them for $150 a fretboard. Exorbitantly expensive, over five times pure black african ebony.

Edit: Heck, I don't even think snakewood trees _get_ to laminate top size. This is a larger specimen, and you're not getting more than a fretboard/neck out of it.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Apr 6, 2014)

I think you may as well forget the snakewood top option. Ive been searching for it as a top for ten years. I got lucky earlier this year with a piece big enough for two guitars (and another for three solid necks) but it cost as much as your entire budget for all the pieces. Ive also never seen it as a veneer. It simply doesnt grow large enough. Hell, even finding an eight string fretboard is extremely hard.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 6, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, shoot, you could do it, too, right? IIRC, your builds start at a reasonable enough price that a snakewood top upgrade might still be under OP's limit, yeah?
> 
> OP, check out Elysian Custom Guitars. It's this guy ^.



He already PM'd me ;D


@OrmsbyGuitars: Just wanted to give a hint of my build previously posted 
anyways and can get rid of the Snakewood, even the 
pleasure of seeing a Fretboard of it is a rarity. 

Makes it easier for y'all builders


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 6, 2014)

thrsher said:


> someone in the ormsby hype 2014 is getting a snakewood top and i believe the upchrage was ~700


Exactly, a 700 top doesn't fit in a 2k budget very well.


----------



## Manton Customs (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry if it's against the rules to suggest ourselves, but we could work for a 2000 Euro budget easily. Though a Snakewood top isn't going to happen for that.

Here's a previous 7


----------



## Eliguy666 (Apr 6, 2014)

If you put the stand on top of something, you could hang the guitar from the bottom of the horns!

That's some nice finishing on the ash too .


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 6, 2014)

Eliguy666 said:


> If you put the stand on top of something, you could hang the guitar from the bottom of the horns!



And with that headstock hook you could probably hang it on a coat rack too, or a nail in the wall.


----------



## Amanita (Apr 7, 2014)

from my side i'm rather curious what made OP think of one piece wenge neck


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 7, 2014)

Small warning; I find 1-piece Wenge necks warp horribly fast. A good friend of mine is a bassist; he has a bolt-on Warwick Thumb and a Corvette, both with one-piece necks from back when Warwick still did Wenge rather than Ovangkol. Both warped. Not saying it's going to be the case with every piece of wenge ever but I really wouldn't go one piece on that.


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2014)

AV Guitars and Basses, 4,5,6,7,8 string custom made instruments

He makes guitars as well, I've heard nothing but good reviews from his stuff. Quoted me a baritone 7 with flame maple top at &#8364;1500 5-6 years back. Most likely more expensive now.

Halla Custom Instruments

Site's only in finnish. I've had some fret work/tune up done with him and he does quality work. "Yhteystiedot" = contact.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

Amanita said:


> from my side i'm rather curious what made OP think of one piece wenge neck



Naively only want it because of the "untypical", pleasent feel of the Wood itself.
Thought that would/could become a stability issue, but have to overthink about the build anyways since there're unlimited choices...

I actually like the Idea of having a lightweight wood for the body and hardwood as a neck.
I'm also thinking of having a chambered instead of a solid body, since I'm seeking a rather lightweight 7.
I'm just overflowing my budget with my options right now, sry........ 


Edit: some highly figured Koa would be extremely nice as a top as well (let the flaming beginn! haha)


----------



## Amanita (Apr 7, 2014)

all wenge neck is fine, i've a bass for almost 20 years with an all wenge neck and it's very stable. but the neck in it is 3-piece. i'd say 2-piece "bookmatch" approach is a minimum


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 7, 2014)

Amanita said:


> all wenge neck is fine, i've a bass for almost 20 years with an all wenge neck and it's very stable. but the neck in it is 3-piece. i'd say 2-piece "bookmatch" approach is a minimum



Yea, I should have stated that little bit more explicitely but the point I was trying to make is that if you go with all-wenge neck you should definitely go for a multi-laminate ones; regardless of what the laminates are made of. Wouldn't go with a two-piece neck though; you don't want a glue seam where the truss rod will be and making an off-centre glue joint will just look weird.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Naively only want it because of the "untypical", pleasent feel of the Wood itself.
> Thought that would/could become a stability issue, but have to overthink about the build anyways since there're unlimited choices...
> 
> I actually like the Idea of having a lightweight wood for the body and hardwood as a neck.
> ...


Extremely expensive


----------



## Fiction (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> since I'm seeking a rather lightweight 7.



Just get a Xen, they're headless so they're already like half the weight of a regular guitar 

That also means your instrument will either be built by Tom (OAF) or Rusti, and both have been recommended already. My OAF was finished last week, so I can't personally attest to quality as its still in transit, but it looks pretty damn good so far


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 7, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> Yea, I should have stated that little bit more explicitely but the point I was trying to make is that if you go with all-wenge neck you should definitely go for a multi-laminate ones; regardless of what the laminates are made of. Wouldn't go with a two-piece neck though; you don't want a glue seam where the truss rod will be and making an off-centre glue joint will just look weird.


2-piece necks are/were pretty common, my Moser has a 2-piece mapl neck and that definitely doesn't have any issues.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> Extremely expensive



Strictly 7 Guitars charges $455 for a Koa Top 
Their Base-Price of $1699 for a 7 Stringed Cobra is pretty low, thought it would be more, my Options pushed it to $3000, seems pretty attractive, but + VAD, Zoll... nope.


----------



## Amanita (Apr 7, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> Yea, I should have stated that little bit more explicitely but the point I was trying to make is that if you go with all-wenge neck you should definitely go for a multi-laminate ones; regardless of what the laminates are made of. Wouldn't go with a two-piece neck though; you don't want a glue seam where the truss rod will be and making an off-centre glue joint will just look weird.


well one of my favorite guitars, a Flame Signum (ie Mayo) has a 2piece, center seam mahogany neck. Definitely nothing wrong with it


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Hey 7-stringers!
> 
> I guess you can imagine what this Thread's about... so shoot me suggestions and Luthier Names/Brands, but let me tell you this:
> 
> ...



check out HAPAS GUITARS!

https://www.facebook.com/hapasguitars


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Strictly 7 Guitars charges $455 for a Koa Top
> Their Base-Price of $1699 for a 7 Stringed Cobra is pretty low, thought it would be more, my Options pushed it to $3000, seems pretty attractive, but + VAD, Zoll... nope.



Strictly 7 also won't deliver your guitar.

If you think 455 for a koa top is overpriced, you clearly have no idea how much woods actually cost. If you want a thin flattop or drop top, you're looking at 200 + shipping and duty. If you want something like a koa carvetop, you're going to be eating that $500+ to get it.

Koa Wood tops


----------



## hairychris (Apr 7, 2014)

There are Koa tops, and there are KOA tops. Upcharge on nicely figured Koa is huge as it is a very rare wood.

And for snakewood... don't even go there. I'm one of the very small number of folks who own a Snakewood necked guitar, so let me tell you a few things about that timber:

- A 6 inch diameter log is a big one, it grows small
- It naturally checks/splits when drying, so finding large pieces is difficult
- It's not a common wood
So straight off it's expensive to buy the timber, then you add:
- That log you bought might not be usable due to checking (or usable to size)
- It splits when worked unless you're very careful
- It destroys tools because it's so hard
- It's dust is toxic and it's splinters are like fibreglass
- It's a pain in the arse to glue to other woods

Upcharge is usually not small, even if the luthier agrees to do it!

2000 Euros for either option?

You *might* get a Koa-topped Carvin for that, as Carvin have very good wood suppliers. Ii can't think of anyone else who can get you in budget.

And as snakewood is basically satan with grain, that isn't going to happen! Double your budget and you might be in the right area.



Orandje said:


> Strictly 7 Guitars charges $455 for a Koa Top
> Their Base-Price of $1699 for a 7 Stringed Cobra is pretty low, thought it would be more,* my Options pushed it to $3000*, seems pretty attractive, but + VAD, Zoll... nope.



Maybe you need to rethink your options. Or your budget. The guitar is almost doubling in price because of them....

And yeah, probably not a good idea to go Strictly7 at the moment.


----------



## patsanger (Apr 7, 2014)

OP - take a look at the online wood suppliers thread and go through a lot of the suppliers and take a look at all the cool wood out there - you can get an idea of price and also find some stuff you would never think of... I know I did...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/133391-online-wood-suppliers.html


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Strictly 7 also won't deliver your guitar.
> 
> If you think 455 for a koa top is overpriced, you clearly have no idea how much woods actually cost. If you want a thin flattop or drop top, you're looking at 200 + shipping and duty. If you want something like a koa carvetop, you're going to be eating that $500+ to get it.
> 
> Koa Wood tops




I said that it "seems attractive", not that it's "overpriced"..


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

hairychris said:


> There are Koa tops, and there are KOA tops. Upcharge on nicely figured Koa is huge as it is a very rare wood.
> 
> And for snakewood... don't even go there. I'm one of the very small number of folks who own a Snakewood necked guitar, so let me tell you a few things about that timber:
> 
> ...



Apart from the actuall size of the tree, I am totally aware how crazy this timber is, might end up with burled elm, bubinga or something and yeah, ... the build will be somewhere between 2,2-2,5, I guess I mentioned it enough that everything is a vast estimate, so don't take everything TOO exact, especially If it goes on the top wood.
Although the swamp ash body and buckeye burl fretboard will definately be on the guitar.


----------



## Amanita (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Apart from the actuall size of the tree, I am totally aware how crazy this timber is, might end up with burled elm, bubinga or something and yeah, ... the build will be somewhere between 2,2-2,5, I guess I mentioned it enough that everything is a vast estimate, so don't take everything TOO exact, especially If it goes on the top wood.
> Although the swamp ash body and buckeye burl fretboard will definately be on the guitar.


Buckeye burl fretboard? Or any burl for this purpose? this' not gonna happen


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

Amanita said:


> Buckeye burl fretboard? Or any burl for this purpose? this' not gonna happen



Hahaha upps.... that was stupid 
I mean birdseye maple of course, god.. getting confused with this! 
Nothing tooo special.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to say, there are more than a bunch of talented peps in this forum that can create some serious Instruments.. Nice work mates!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> I have to say, there are more than a bunch of talented peps in this forum that can create some serious Instruments.. Nice work mates!



Cough...Pondman...cough


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 7, 2014)

Orandje said:


> I said that it "seems attractive", not that it's "overpriced"..



my bad!


----------



## hairychris (Apr 8, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Apart from the actuall size of the tree, I am totally aware how crazy this timber is, might end up with burled elm, bubinga or something and yeah, ... *the build will be somewhere between 2,2-2,5, I guess I mentioned it enough that everything is a vast estimate, so don't take everything TOO exact, especially If it goes on the top wood*.
> Although the swamp ash body and buckeye burl fretboard will definately be on the guitar.



I think that I'm warning you that 2500 will not get you much, if any, snakewood on a guitar. 3500 might if the luthier is crazy, but not a top's worth...

A swamp ash body, birdseye maple board, plus other goodies should be in your range though.

And, just a note: if you're getting buckeye burl and birdseye maple confused... um, maybe you need to do a bit more research before putting a lot of cash down on a guitar. A wrongly-specced or badly researched custom guitar is a great way to throw money away, quite a lot of people have done that on this forum, even some people who should have known a lot better!


----------



## Orandje (Apr 8, 2014)

hairychris said:


> I think that I'm warning you that 2500 will not get you much, if any, snakewood on a guitar. 3500 might if the luthier is crazy, but not a top's worth...
> 
> A swamp ash body, birdseye maple board, plus other goodies should be in your range though.
> 
> And, just a note: if you're getting buckeye burl and birdseye maple confused... um, maybe you need to do a bit more research before putting a lot of cash down on a guitar. A wrongly-specced or badly researched custom guitar is a great way to throw money away, quite a lot of people have done that on this forum, even some people who should have known a lot better!



I always confuse those 2!! I'm not American nor English, their german pronounciations and names are quite different, so I've got an alibi


----------



## hairychris (Apr 8, 2014)

Orandje said:


> I always confuse those 2!! I'm not American nor English, their german pronounciations and names are quite different, so I've got an alibi



Got it, cool, as long as you *know* the difference then that's what's important!


----------



## Orandje (Apr 8, 2014)

This Thread seems to die out, so I slowly close this one after giving you this input of a horrorstory of, what I believe is, a custom build guitar with a one-piece wenge neck, which finally convinces me NOT to do a non-laminated, one-piece wenge neck, it seems to be too "flexible", If I can call it so.

&#8216;Unfortunate&#8217; Roter Fan-Fret 8 string rebuild (73 pics) | AVH Guitar Repair



So, I've got 6 Builders in mind which will be considered. 3 of them mentioned here, the others beeing BlacKat, Dean Gordon and Dell'isola, will more likely consider BlacKat of the 3, because of the Location, Reputation and Quality.
(Yeah, I know how they are, I tried at least 3 or 4 of them..)
The Neck will may be just 5pcs Maple/Mahogony, Wenge/FlamedMaple or Rosewood/Ebony, will see... and about the Top.. still not clear about that, it's not the most important bit, so there're enough options and maybe time.

Thanks for all your suggestions, opinions, help and partly moaning haha. 


Keep it up and take care!


----------



## Amanita (Apr 8, 2014)

Orandje said:


> This Thread seems to die out, so I slowly close this one after giving you this input of a horrorstory of, what I believe is, a custom build guitar with a one-piece wenge neck, which finally convinces me NOT to do a non-laminated, one-piece wenge neck, it seems to be too "flexible", If I can call it so.


 problem was more with the neck being way to thin and having a scarf joint in a daft place.


> will more likely consider BlacKat of the 3, because of the Location, Reputation and Quality.


well...


----------



## Orandje (Apr 9, 2014)

Amanita said:


> problem was more with the neck being way to thin and having a scarf joint in a daft place.
> 
> well...



Getting the Body and Neck from the Skerversen Factory seems a bit hypocritical haha

Hope that Tomek is finishing his Guitars soon to take new orders, it already took him almost half a year.


----------



## sabreguitars (Apr 9, 2014)

Just my 2 cents here, 

(and thanks for the mention from a few members) 

to echo some of the good advice from Ormsby etc. already given, the likelihood of finding a suitably sized piece of snakewood for a top is almost non-existent and would decimate your budget. The cheapest I've ever seen a 6 string fingerboard sized piece of (relatively boring looking) snakewood was just under £110.00 + VAT and genuinely good specimens can be up to three times that with shipping etc. - and this is cost direct to the luthier before any calculations for seasoning, additional machining etc. are taken into account. For a good Curly Koa top you're again looking at least £250.00 for a drop top, £350 minimum for a carved top.

I've used both of these woods extensively before. - Snakewood is a b**tard to work with, koa's pretty nice really. 

I also wouldn't discount a wenge neck, just steer clear of a one-piece. Wenge kills all when laminated properly and finished with satin oil. Its my favourite neck wood bar none. Excellent strength and stability, resists twist when quartersawn and laminated with something straight grained like maple, purpleheart or bloodwood. Also the pore structure renders it almost frictionless when finished properly. All round its a kingly neck wood.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 9, 2014)

Amanita said:


> problem was more with the neck being way to thin and having a scarf joint in a daft place.well...


Exactly. Make it a 2 or 3 piece all wenge neck and it'll do great as long as you don't go too thin.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 9, 2014)

I have to ask; why do you want these specific woods?


----------



## Orandje (Apr 10, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> I have to ask; why do you want these specific woods?



Overall because of the feel, weight, their specific properties, looks and differences between usuall/common tonewoods.


----------



## DeanGordonGuitars (Apr 11, 2014)

Wenge works properly as a single piece when dried properly. Most people who have had bad experiences with Wenge have large necks where the wood is not dried. If properly cured and the neck has graphite/carbon support rods wenge can make an excellent tonewood.


----------



## Convictional (Apr 12, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Cough...Pondman...cough



 get a black palmira fretboard


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 14, 2014)

Hapas Guitars
https://www.facebook.com/hapasguitars?fref=ts


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 15, 2014)

If this is any help:

For snakewood you should look at Amsterdamsche Fijnhouthandel

It's the dutch fine wood store located in Amsterdam, and we have literally tons of very good quality snakewood. I recently came across a piece that could be used for a top, it's wide enough.

I will post some pictures tomorrow.
If you want some information you can send an email to [email protected] 

Cheers


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 15, 2014)

quoenusz said:


> If this is any help:
> 
> For snakewood you should look at Amsterdamsche Fijnhouthandel
> 
> ...


Did you get a new supply? Last time I was there (sometime this winter) most of it looked like scrap pieces


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 16, 2014)

They have new stock!
Look at this:






















The measuring tape is in centimeters.
Cheers,


----------



## Eliguy666 (Apr 16, 2014)

Very impressive. It has a lot of sapwood, but that's actually a perk for many. Bookmatch it with the join on the right and you'd have a great top.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 17, 2014)

Sweet, maybe I should pop by sometime again then...


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Oct 31, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


> check out HAPAS GUITARS!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hapasguitars


+1, love mine to death. waiting for Robert to design a headless one to get my 2nd


----------



## pittbul (Nov 23, 2014)

Razorblade guitars, check their facebook page


----------

